# FGL - Fosters Group



## Sean K (17 August 2006)

Just for a bit of novelty, a stock that doesn't dig stuff out of the ground. 

Just noticed a bit of action today after forming a bit of a base, which could send it back to old highs. Maybe it's been rerated. Have seen a couple of positive reports out about it after quite a while being in the dog house.

My only concern with anything atm, that is not a gold or uranium company, is the state of the US economy and geopolitics, which will ultimately effect everything on the ASX. 

Anyway, for people who like wine, and think that rising interest rates and a possible recession will not be too bad for a consumer staple, drink up! 

(I've held this for a while - Free piss at annual conferences!)


----------



## Realist (17 August 2006)

I'm a big FGL fan.

Why?   Fundamentals, Technicals, finances, management?

Nope, nope and nope!!!


Brands.   VB, Fosters, Carlton, Penfolds, Cougar etc. etc.


This company has great brands, great products, great ads, huge loyalty, and is a worldwide leader.

It is the Coca Cola (Buffet's favourite) of Australia!!

A nice longterm hold forever!


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2006)

Yes, those canoe adds were pretty cool.

Hey Realist, you'll be into the 1000 posts soon and perhaps a veteran after just a few weeks of signing up. Good work. 

Back to FGL. I think it's up mostly because of the CML M/A talk, so perhaps it's nothing to get excited about, yet.


----------



## Realist (17 August 2006)

Yep, 1000 posts soon.

When I get a new job I'll ease off big time though. At the moment I have plenty of spare time...

Richkid has about 2,570 posts, but he registered 2 years ago.  I think I can catch him..

 :boy:


----------



## Realist (29 August 2006)

And Fosters flys up to $6.000.

Thank you, thank you....


----------



## Realist (29 August 2006)

World's top two said to be eyeing Foster's

August 29, 2006

FOSTER'S Group's $3.2 billion acquisition of Southcorp and the global wine glut could ultimately prove to be the beverage group's Achilles heel, with several foreign takeover suitors understood to be sizing up the company for a potential takeover.

The world's largest brewer, InBev, is believed to be running the rule over Foster's, with its next largest competitor, SABMiller, rumoured to be also be mulling over whether to make a $11 billion-plus play for Australia's largest wine and beer group.

The speculation comes as Foster's is expected to announce its full-year profit this morning, along with major revamp of its flailing wine operations and a relaunch of the beleaguered Rosemount wine label it inherited from its Southcorp acquisition.

InBev and SABMiller have made no secret of their interest in the Asia-Pacific, with both recently spending billions of dollars recently to gain strong footholds in the fast-growing Chinese and Indian beer markets.

Now, it appears the two have a growing interest in Australia's beer market which, while a mature one, would provide both companies with a solid base in the region - along with healthy cash flows.

SABMiller this month sought to lift its presence in Australia by forming a joint-venture with Coca-Cola Amatil, to distribute its Peroni Nastro Azzuro, Pilsner Urquell and Miller's Draft brands. Amatil and SABMiller also have not ruled out the future potential of building breweries in Australia through their joint venture.

While Foster's has raised almost $1 billion in recent months selling its international brewing operations, rivals such as SABMiller and InBev have been driving the global consolidation of the global beer market.

SABMiller this month bought the Foster's name along with its breweries in India for $US120 million ($158 million), while Foster's also offloaded its Vietnam and Chinese brewing businesses. Earlier this year, Foster's sold its brand name in Europe to Scottish & Newcastle.

The Foster's flagship beer label - which prides itself as being the world's seventh highest selling "premium" beer brand - is being seen as an increasingly attractive target, particularly given the recent interest of large private equity firms in Australia.

One other opportunity for any potential takeover suitors is the ongoing wine glut, which is expected to provide a drag on Foster's share price for the next two to three years.

If any takeover proceeds from any beer brewer or even a private equity player, it is likely Foster's wine interests will be divested.

Unlike Foster's, Lion Nathan could be out of bounds for any takeover bid. It is already 46 per cent owned by Japan's Kirin Brewery Company.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2006)

Takeover rumours too Realist!


----------



## Realist (29 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Takeover rumours too Realist!




More Aussie assets to be sold overseas...


----------



## Realist (29 August 2006)

Foster's posts record profitBy AAP and AFP
August 29, 2006 10:23am

BEER maker Foster's Group expects earnings growth to accelerate this financial year after boosting annual earnings and posting a record profit.

The global drinks maker today posted a 26.8 per cent increase in net profit to a record $1.166 billion for 2005-06. 

Stronger beer sales helped the group beat last year's profit of $919.9 million, in line with market expectations. Revenue rose to $5.12 billion in the year to June from $4.16 billion a year earlier. 

Foster's said the wine market in Australia was very competitive because of a grape surplus but that its new multi-beverage route to market was expected to deliver expanded distribution opportunities for the non-beer business. 

In the Americas, focus would be on increasing investment in sales capability, brands and new product development, the company said.  Foster's said value growth in the US market was likely to be strong in the current financial year as industry demand and supply were expected to be balanced. 

"Foster's (fgl.ASX:Quote,News) expects earnings growth to accelerate in 2007, with continued margin expansion in all regions driven by the benefits of ongoing efficiency initiatives including Southcorp synergies," the company said. 

Foster's chief executive Trevor O'Hoy said the company was confident of achieving the financial goals targeted at the time of the acquisition of the wine company Southcorp a year ago.

"Looking forward we remain confident of achieving all of the financial targets we put in place at the time of the Southcorp integration," Mr O'Hoy said.

He said the integration of Southcorp was now largely complete and synergies had been captured ahead of plan.

Sales and support functions had been combined, production infrastructure and overheads rationalised and a strong pipeline of initiatives developed to grow wine revenues.

"As a business, we have never been in a better position to grow, with most of the integration activity now behind us and a strong pipeline of new product initiatives in place to drive revenue growth," he said.

Mr O'Hoy said revenue growth in Foster's (fgl.ASX:Quote,News) wine business had been disappointing but the company had relaunched the Rosemount wine label today and introduced the Lindemans Country of Origin range to help drive revenue.

"Notwithstanding the cyclical impacts of wine oversupply in Australia, Foster's is well positioned with balanced supply commitments and significantly increased flexibility in future years," he said.

Foster's expected its beer and spirits businesses to drive revenue growth. The Foster's brand continued to be a success around the world, with global beer volumes increasing 9.5 per cent in fiscal 2006 as the global beer market grew 2.7 per cent.

The sale of the company's Asian brewing business during the year resulted in a pre-tax significant profit of $713 million. A further pre-tax profit from the sale of about $230 million was expected to be reported in 2006/07.

Foster's also announced an on-market share buyback of up to $200 million worth of shares.

The company said strong operating cash flows combined with proceeds from assets sales had reduced net debt, creating an opportunity to return funds to shareholders.

The company said also it would also sell its Wine Club and Services business.

The company realised $61 million in synergies from the Southcorp acquisition during the year, and expects to achieve about $165 million by 2007-08.

"Foster's now expects cost synergies of approximately $130 million to be realised in its fiscal 2007 accounts, increasing to approximately $165 million in fiscal 2008," the company said.

Group reported revenue rose 24.5 per cent to $4.95 million, with growth in Australian beer, spirits, ready-to-drink products and cider remaining solid.

Foster's declared a final dividend of 11.75 cents a share, taking the total dividend for the year to 21.5 cents.


----------



## Realist (1 September 2006)

Huuuge action today, up to $6.38 - 20% rise recently!!


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Huuuge action today, up to $6.38 - 20% rise recently!!




You're having a good run Realist. Will you buy some AEX please? It'll go up then. Cheers.


----------



## Realist (1 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You're having a good run Realist. Will you buy some AEX please? It'll go up then. Cheers.




I am MTN, CQT, MRE, FGL, WDC, BHP, DRT, RIN, PRG and AMC are all doing wonderfully recently.

But FUN, BSL, and HCY, FDL not so good...


I don't like AEX sorry...   But do your own research I know nothing about anything!


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

$6.65 today... 

What a phenomenal rise....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 September 2006)

Realist !!!! have you been hacking my computer ,that was my sell price!!! Tidy little earner indeed!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 September 2006)

I'm getting confused with the share price mentality here .Has the share price bolted to $6.50+ because of a possible takeover or the sale of their breweries in Asia etc ,or even both of these reasons not to mention divi time ? 
I'm keen to re-enter into this share but I need a clear head,and for the froth to settle down before I buy my line.


----------



## Sean K (20 September 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> I'm getting confused with the share price mentality here .Has the share price bolted to $6.50+ because of a possible takeover or the sale of their breweries in Asia etc ,or even both of these reasons not to mention divi time ?
> I'm keen to re-enter into this share but I need a clear head,and for the froth to settle down before I buy my line.




Seems to be just takeover rumour to me 3 views.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 September 2006)

Well there seems some edgy sellers today,if it keeps on the slide ,looks like I'll be opening a good bottle of Cab-sav. soon.  :drink:


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

Fosters have close to the best advertising in Australia.

This ad highlights how dangerous the art of dance can be..   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfuhsYOE07Q


----------



## Buster (13 December 2006)

Numerous attempts at dousing the takeover rumours, however the SP seems to chugging along quite nicley suggesting that somebody expects something to happen.. or are people expecting some good money to be made next year with this 'wine glut' coming to an end??

Was the only stock in my portfolio to rise today..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2006)

Buster said:
			
		

> Numerous attempts at dousing the takeover rumours, however the SP seems to chugging along quite nicley suggesting that somebody expects something to happen.. or are people expecting some good money to be made next year with this 'wine glut' coming to an end??
> 
> Was the only stock in my portfolio to rise today..
> 
> ...



Yep, it's had a good run. I sold out last week. 

Would be very dangerous for private equity to buy this out at the moment before Southcorp is bedded down. Maybe mid next year.


----------



## Buster (14 December 2006)

G'Day Kennas,



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, it's had a good run. I sold out last week.



I'm very tempted to take some profit.. but I bought early in the year and the plan is to hold them for a minimum of 12 months for the CGT benefit rather the marginal rate of tax..  With any luck the SP will remain around todays price for another month or so..

Will see how it pans out, probably back to the $5 mark tomorrow now that I've revealed my 'strategy'..   

Cheers,

Buster


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 December 2006)

Hi folks,

FGL ... from this end, Fosters should be rallying strongly,
from about 15012007-thru-to-05022007, at least.

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## hector (11 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, it's had a good run. I sold out last week.
> 
> Would be very dangerous for private equity to buy this out at the moment before Southcorp is bedded down. Maybe mid next year.




Anyone still holding this?


----------



## Buster (14 January 2007)

hector said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding this?



Yeah.. Why? Should I be bailing out!!    

I hold just over 5000 of them, but plan to reduce to 3000 around April/May (after Div) if everything keeps ticking along as it is....

Regards,

Buster


----------



## hector (14 January 2007)

Buster said:
			
		

> Yeah.. Why? Should I be bailing out!!
> 
> Buster




No, not yet - I was just getting a little anxious holding.

The SP hasn't closed below a line of support yet, or below 89 day MA, but I was hoping to cross over $7.00 and keep climbing away!


----------



## hector (14 January 2007)

Fosters Chart


----------



## Realist (14 January 2007)

hector said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding this?




Yes.

And I intend to hold this and WDC for 30 more years....   : 

There is no reason to sell FGL unless you need the money.

It wont do much price wise but you'll get a nice safe dividend each year. It's like having money in a term deposit, only better.

And the best thing of all, when you buy beer and wine you are buying it from your own company!!  

Cheers!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> FGL ... from this end, Fosters should be rallying strongly,
> from about 15012007-thru-to-05022007, at least.
> ...






Hi folks,

FGL ... up on Friday, with increased volume, as it
lifted off its lows, ahead of a positive period, 
as detailed above ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## transit (1 March 2007)

Realist, i know your a big fan of this company. Do you think they're a good buy at their current price at ~$6.30? 

I remember hearing that they were having a lot of trouble expanding into Asia, the chinese don't like the flavour of Aust beer and the branding is ambiguous.  Further, sales of beer in Aust, is continually declining, right? plus the beer market is turning very boutique, similiar to the wine industry where drinkers want to feel sophisticated and try obscure brands and flavours. thoughts welcome.


----------



## hector (1 March 2007)

Not holding at present, but I thought FGL's brightest hope was expanding wine sales into US market. Realist?


----------



## UMike (1 March 2007)

Resellers of Beer wine and Spirits are very unhappy with the sale side of things.

I sold today at a huge loss. Better things to buy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 April 2007)

I'm still in two minds as to whether to take part in the off market buyback for FGL.

It closes today.

Any thoughts?

Garpal


----------



## Fab (6 April 2007)

When will we know the final buy back price and allocation?


----------



## Realist (6 April 2007)

FGL is $6.82 with a P/E ratio of over 20. And a dividend of just over 3%.

A little too expensive to be buying now. It is overvalued because of takeover speculation. Possibly 20% overvalued I think.

I'd wait and buy on BAD NEWS.

When something goes wrong, bad news comes out and the price drops - that is the time to buy. And that is the time if there is a takeover it will be initiated.


----------



## Realist (6 April 2007)

UMike said:


> Resellers of Beer wine and Spirits are very unhappy with the sale side of things.
> 
> I sold today at a huge loss. Better things to buy.





What did you sell at a loss?  Not FGL surely?


----------



## Glenhaven (6 April 2007)

Realist said:


> FGL is $6.82 with a P/E ratio of over 20. And a dividend of just over 3%.
> 
> A little too expensive to be buying now. It is overvalued because of takeover speculation. Possibly 20% overvalued I think.
> 
> ...




Agree that they are too expensive, but believe that a takeover cannot be far away. This makes me want to buy more (have a small holding from many years ago), but have this same problem that they are overpriced.

The other fact is that the wine glut is expected to be over this year. Current vintage is very small. This will have a significant impact on wine prices and Forsters profit.


----------



## Realist (6 April 2007)

FGL is a great company, a fantastic company actually.

They'll always sell at a premium as your money is safe, Aussies are not gonna stop drinking in a hurry. And beer wont get any cheaper, infact wine is more than likely going to go up and up.

So buying FGL now is not silly, if you want to buy FGL I suggest you buy some now, some later, and some even later - averaging out the price and having some in case there is a takeover.. In the meantime you'll collect adequate dividends.

Buying alot of shares now is probably not wise though.


----------



## Fab (9 April 2007)

When will we know the buy back price?


----------



## Buster (2 September 2007)

Wow,

Eerie, spoooky quiet here, especially given the news of late..

The plan was to reduce my holdings in Fosters a little while back, but ended up picking up a couple thousand more in the recent 'unpleasantness'.. 

My biggest issue with the recent announcement is the claim there has been numerous discussions with 'suitors' (Five in number apparently?!!?)..  What is the go with that after the constant denial to the market over the last twelve months??

Surely this is a little more than 'misleading'.. I would of thought the ASX would be asking some hard questions of the board right about now..   

Anyone shed some light?

Regards,

Buster


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 September 2007)

Buster said:


> Wow,
> 
> Eerie, spoooky quiet here, especially given the news of late..
> 
> ...




Am equally confused. Buster what are your thoughts on the buyback. I passed up on the last one. Any takeover ideas?

Garpal


----------



## Dutchy3 (17 September 2007)

Lots of selling on heavier volume in late June and July ... the 'rebound' has not been on any great volume increase so beware .... Going to need to smash 6.45 for me, quite soon (days) in order to signal a buy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 September 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Lots of selling on heavier volume in late June and July ... the 'rebound' has not been on any great volume increase so beware .... Going to need to smash 6.45 for me, quite soon (days) in order to signal a buy.




Thanks Dutchy,

I'm thinking of selling into a recently announced buyback , so the price may increase after that.

Garpal


----------



## Dutchy3 (26 September 2007)

Hi Garp

I've been buying this morning  .... smaller position as this is not actually setting the world on fire as yet .... offered via CFD so leverage could be doing the heavy lifting


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 September 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> Hi Garp
> 
> I've been buying this morning  .... smaller position as this is not actually setting the world on fire as yet .... offered via CFD so leverage could be doing the heavy lifting





What are you expecting to get out of this one Dutchy? All time highs, recent highs?

I am watching it.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 September 2007)

It appears to be pushing up slowly but is pushing up. 

How does the change of chairman affect the company fundamentally just out of interest? The market seems to be ok with it.
Disclosure: I now hold.


----------



## Dutchy3 (26 September 2007)

Hi Snake

Recent highs would be fine ... 10 - 15 % should be possible from a trend on this one over (say) 6 - 8 weeks


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 October 2007)

FGL has done what I reasonably expected ... now this stock can move when it wants too but also spend a lot of time trading sideways ... the fast MA will most likely call the end of this position should the later occur ...


----------



## Buster (16 January 2008)

Hey ASF'ers

Fosters smashed today.. down 5.6%.. that just stuns me..  I mean, yes it was a shocker for the ASX (Down 2.5%) but double the board is amazing..

Although, it is extremely tempting to pocket a few more at this price (5.88).. Might just sit tight for a while and let some of the madness play out, but on the flip side would hate to miss a bargain..  Ahh well, let's just see what happens..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## johenmo (22 June 2008)

With Trevor Hoy gone, could we see a change in management?  The SP isn't doing anything at the moment (sideways?) but since I'm looking at long term stocks I wonder if the following may make it attractive:

probable change to management team
long term US dollar strengthening
attractive for a takeover - not sure on this - have yet to check the numbers


Interested to hear how others are viewing FGL.


----------



## sutti (27 June 2008)

Not sure if any are interested but this is what I got out of a chat with the people at Fosters today ...

Undertaking a broad-ranging strategic review – nominally of its wine business, but likely to encompass the appropriateness of the Group’s multi-beverage structure as well.

Timing of internal decisions is clearly the end of CY08 due to:

1.Need to appoint a new CEO and have them “buy in” to any decision. Clear preference is for experienced international beverages industry exec, or failing that an FMCG background.
2.Board renewal continues under new Chairman (I suspect they have seen Crawford more in 6 months then they did in Swann in 6 years) , with a new man joining in March and NAB Deputy CEO Michael Ullmer appointed this morning. Likely to see another long-standing Director retire and be replaced at 2008 AGM. By end of CY08 half the Board should have direct beverages industry management experience. A far more robust discussion and decision-making process should ensue.
3.Complexity of wine industry means FGL faces difficult decisions about its brand portfolio, go-to-market strategy, asset/working capital intensity and product sourcing mix.
4.Beer business is also a candidate for a fresh cost reduction initiative. Any demerger would impact the sales force structure (net positive?), but not necessarily distribution costs (could be kept via JV).

I see limited downside from here (say 10% discount to $5.05 stand-alone SOTP) vs upside to mid-$6s in a takeover BUT:

·Absent an unsolicited bid, the stock is arguably dead money for 3-6 months.
·Wine earnings are still deteriorating given strong A$ & excess inventory position after the surprisingly large 2008 harvest.
·Wine review to deliver lift in returns over medium term but no obvious “quick fix”.

For event traders, look to pick up stock in weakness – say mid-$4s.


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2008)

Maybe a dodgy reverse H&S happening here.

Well up off it's lows which is interesting.

More interesting that Deutsche Bank recently picked up over 5% for unnamed parties.

Takeover anyone?


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2008)

kennas said:


> Maybe a dodgy reverse H&S happening here.
> 
> Well up off it's lows which is interesting.
> 
> ...



Just broken up through neck line. Just. 

Looks like it's Molson makng a play.

Wonder how much takeover spec is already factored in, and how much further it could go? Maybe a bidding war? Hmmmmm 

*American brewing giant buys a slice of Foster's but stays cagey about plans*
Ari Sharp 
November 7, 2008 

NORTH American brewing giant Molson Coors has been revealed as the owner of a chunk of Australian drinks maker Foster's Group, but the company has declined to say what its plans are for its 5% stake.

But any play for Foster's will involve splitting off the company's wine business, said Peter Swinburn, chief executive of Molson Coors Brewing.

"This (Australia) is an interesting market we've been studying for some time and we viewed this as an attractive opportunity."


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2008)

kennas said:


> Just broken up through neck line. Just.
> 
> Looks like it's Molson makng a play.
> 
> ...




I've held on to FGL through a few reasonable ff buybacks so I'm keen on a takeover.

These jokers ruined a good company going into wine.

Anywhere north of $7 on a takeover and I'm well ahead of not taking the previous offerings.

gg


----------



## AS414 (30 December 2008)

There is a question mark over Foster's arrangements to distribute Asahi now that the Japanese giant is entering Australia via its Schweppes acquisition.  Could we be seeing another beer competitor emerging domestically?

More here: http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/12/29/more-action-brewing/


----------



## AS414 (5 January 2009)

More on the manoeuvers in the industry: http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2009/01/05/whose-shout-is-it-again/


----------



## gfresh (14 July 2009)

More talk surrounding a tie-up with Asahi floating around.. 

As well as a couple of buy recommendations just slapped on. Have always thought the drag from Wine business is a little over played. Sure it's makes a poor ROI, sure they paid too much at the wrong point in the cycle, but eventually they'll have written most of that loss down.. A lot of smaller wine players will be forced out during this crisis, giving Fosters plenty of room to move. 

http://business.theage.com.au/busin...ers-lifts-investor-spirits-20090714-djgp.html



> Shares in Foster's Group have posted their biggest rise since April after one of the most outspoken critics of the beverage company's ill-fated $7 billion foray into the wine sector placed his first "buy'' recommendation on the stock since January 2005.
> 
> In a note to clients this morning, Merrill Lynch analyst David Errington upgraded his price target from $5.40 to $6.50 in his research note entitled: "Buy ... It's Time.''


----------



## bluefire (14 July 2009)

Asahi recently bought out Schweppes and I believe they have bigger plans.
Asahi will want to stamp it's foot firmly on the Aus market, I think Fosters is the obvious target.
Rumors around that Suntory/Kirin merger is on the cards, if this does eventuate Asahi will have even more reason to start picking up targets.

My .


----------



## gfresh (25 August 2009)

Results out this morning.. 

Net Revenue up 2.7% to $4.5B
NPAT up 4% to $741M
EPS 38.5cps  (p/e 14.08 @ $5.42)

Gearing is still pretty high @ 69.5% - will they do a cap raising while the going is good to bring that down?

Dividend still pretty healthy for the year - 27.25c, or approx 5% fully franked. 

Apparently slightly below expectations.. Single digit increases not exciting but pretty dependable during a hard year for most co's.


----------



## bluefire (20 September 2009)

Interesting article which ties into nicely with my earlier post...

Michael Feller
Business Spectator

In the wake of Lion Nathan’s agreement to be bought by Kirin and amid Suntory’s discussions to acquire Orangina Schweppes, Japanese brewer Asahi may have little choice other than to bid for Foster’s Group in order to maintain parity with its rivals.

Lion Nathan and Foster’s Group

Shareholders in trans-Tasman beverages group Lion Nathan have voted overwhelmingly in favour of a takeover from Japanese brewing giant Kirin. The $3.4 billion deal will give Kirin control of the 50 per cent of the company it does not already own. Kirin recently bought National Foods and will combine it with Lion to create Lion Nathan National Foods Pty Ltd. Market watchers now wonder if and when Kirin's perennial rival Asahi Breweries will make a bid for Foster's Group, Lion's major rival in Australia and the country's biggest brewer. Asahi used to hold a 19.9 per cent stake in Elders IXL, which later became Foster's, and the companies still have a licensing agreement. Asahi, which also owns Schweppes in Australia, is otherwise speculated to be interested in the European franchise of Schweppes, Orangina Schweppes, which is owned by private equity firms Blackstone Group and Lion Capital. Orangina Schweppes’s owners have otherwise confirmed they are in sales talks with Suntory, yet another Japanese beverages group. Suntory, which also happens to be in slowly-progressing merger discussions with the much larger Kirin, has been buying up small additions to its portfolio of brands, ranging from soft drinks to whisky to beer. Japan’s beverages sector is desperate to find growth outside its, er, saturated market and Australia has been seen as a key target market, being rich and developed, though with a growing population keen to experiment with new flavours and beverages. By contrast, Japan has an enormous array of beverage choices, resulting in high competition and low margins. What this all means is that Foster’s remains a compelling target. Suntory is unlikely to cede Orangina Schweppes to Asahi and Asahi is unlikely to sit and watch its rivals expand in size and strength.


----------



## myname (1 October 2010)

Hi all

Does anyone know when and if the final dividend is due? ....thanks in advance.


----------



## skc (1 October 2010)

myname said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know when and if the final dividend is due? ....thanks in advance.




Sorry to inform you that there will be no final dividend this year.

See their results announcement last month.


----------



## myname (1 October 2010)

bugger ,that will teach me to have changed to receive  stuff by email which I never read. Its a big loss. Thanks for the info


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 May 2011)

I am interested to know the experience of shareholders who held throughout the demerger?


----------



## investorpaul (21 June 2011)

*Re: FGL - Fosters Group - The Bid Is In!*

Fosters have rejected a $4.90 bid from SABMiller.

I am a bit surprised by the initial price as I thought it would at least start with a 5.

What is everyones opinion as to the likely emergence of a second bidder?


----------



## matty77 (3 January 2012)

Where has this stock gone? Cant seem to find it anymore on Commsec????


----------



## cutz (3 January 2012)

matty77 said:


> Where has this stock gone? Cant seem to find it anymore on Commsec????




The announcements to market are a good place to start.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 January 2012)

matty77 said:


> Where has this stock gone? Cant seem to find it anymore on Commsec????




Been away Matt? living in a cave for the last 6 months?


----------



## skc (3 January 2012)

matty77 said:


> Where has this stock gone? Cant seem to find it anymore on Commsec????




Julia Gillard has the support of Bob Brown to ban beer in this country.

Last drinks were finished on 31 Dec 2011. I hope you had a great NYE party.

I will miss having beer that's for sure, and I am planning an overseas holiday soon just so I can drink some beer. Just remember that the RBT on inbounding airline passengers have also been introduced so don't drink for 24 hours before your return.

Progressively wine will be banned from Easter, while spirits will be gone by the end of the financial year.

You can still drink Cider but...


----------



## So_Cynical (3 January 2012)

skc said:


> Julia Gillard has the support of Bob Brown to ban beer in this country.
> 
> Last drinks were finished on 31 Dec 2011. I hope you had a great NYE party.
> 
> ...




Post of the year and we are only 3 days into it.


----------



## matty77 (3 January 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Been away Matt? living in a cave for the last 6 months?




hmmm Kind of yes.


----------



## skc (3 January 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Post of the year and we are only 3 days into it.




Thanks for the love 

It's a bit like saying the market went up today by 1.2% so annualised compound return of 1900%. Yeah


----------

